# Tuarus 357 Mag value



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Could you guys let me know the value of a 357 mag (model 66) 6" barrel blued.
I thought about selling it. Paid like $550 or so at Gander mountain year ago.
I have got offers ranging from $100 to $400 (obviously the 400 did not show up or I would not be posting this).
Can I get some advise on what I should expect for it. It is in mint condition. Thanks!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

depending on the condition I would think $3-325, the last time I seen a new Smith or Ruger could be had for a little better than 5.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

check .gunbroker.com for similar guns.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont sell it for $100, thats for sure. I too think around $300 or so. Before you take less than that, let me know! I dont care what some folks may say the newer Taurus revovlers are nice guns.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

you think it is worth keeping?
I am trying to save some dough to get a colt 357 but seems everytime I sell something the money does not get saved...lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Mamps said:


> you think it is worth keeping?
> I am trying to save some dough to get a colt 357 but seems everytime I sell something the money does not get saved...lol


I also should have said dont sell it for $100, you could probably get more than that in a shop, I have a buddy who has a couple Taurus one is a model 82 I believe in 38 special and the other I believe is a 669 even though Im not sure of that model # it is a 357 though, he seems to like them, I had a model 99 9MM years back and it might have been the most accurate 9MM I ever had, do you know where a Colt is??? Im almost sure they dont make them anymore and if you find them they will be big $$$, I had a King Cobra(almost 20 yrs ago) and paid the better half of $400 for it back then.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know where some Colts revolvers are!  

In my opinon you can beat a Colt, but truthfully the newer model Taurus revolvers are going to do the same thing the Colt will, if your planning on carrying it. Don't get me wrong, I would not trade my Colt revolvers for a Taurus (apples to apples) but todays Taurus revolvers are made much better than they were 20 years ago.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Mamps said:


> you think it is worth keeping?
> I am trying to save some dough to get a colt 357 but seems everytime I sell something the money does not get saved...lol



Most gun shops will give you a decent trade for your Taurus when trading up to a Colt. Me personally I would keep it. It's a good gun. Whenever I have sold or traded a gun, I always regret it later.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Well...issue solved! I am keeping it. Great advice guys!
THanks a lot.
I was going to buy a used colt off the internet auction site (not sure if I will get in trouble for listing the site) but I think it was around $1200.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I plan on buying another 357 sometime in the future, the only thing I have now is a 8 3/8" Smith 586 with the factory mounts(not much of a everyday gun) when I buy I will look hard at the Ruger GP100...not sure if it will be a 4 or 6".


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a ruger gpx100 6 in. blue.with custom grips. thay are nice ,and loud too.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Since you are keeping it I guess it won't matter but "book" value on it is $325.00 (excellent condition) to $440.00 (new condition).


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mamps said:


> I was going to buy a used colt off the internet auction site (not sure if I will get in trouble for listing the site) but I think it was around $1200.


Maps... if you look hard and long enough you can find some decent Colts cheaper than you might think. My last two Colt revolvers (Trooper in .357 and .22 Mag) were the best ones.... FREE from the old man!

I think you did the right thing by keeping the Taurus. It's a fine weapon and will serve you well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good deal keeping the taurus. i have a mod 68 w/a 6" barrel and pachmaur gripper grips. it has 1000's of rounds thru it, the cylinder is not as tight as it once was and it is the first revolver i ever bought. it is also the only pistol ive ever shot at a deer (and missed ) im keeping mine forever. lots of memories in that gun. im glad your keeping yours too.


----------

